# The barge is here!!!



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

I am happy to report that the barge has arrived from PC and is currently at Pattis. We are going to pull it and check the bottom and such before we start. We have room to store materials at pattis before deployment but they must be approved materials accordign to Mr. Turpin. We do not want to take materials that later get rejected for dumping and find a new home at Pattis. go to pensacolareefbuilders.com to see our new site.I really hope everyone takes advantage of this opportunity to rebuild some private reefs. You can email through the site or send me a pm regarding pricing on the permitting deployment of your items. 

Robert Beasley


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Could you make it any easier???J/K Looks great!


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Todd,

I really believe it could be made easier and there would still be a lack of enthusiasm. It is amazing to me that people are not jumping in line to do this. All I have heard is bitching about not havinga vessel set up to take out reefs or handle large items. Now we have the vessel and we are offering it at almost cost just to help rebuild this fishery. I really dont know what else to do. 

We are going to run this barge long enough to put out our own reefs and help out the RFRA. If the level of interest doesnt pick up by then we will sell it. get em while they're hot.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

looks good! i went down there today (in the rain) to check it out. looks like a neat rig. i want to play with it!! that crane looks fun!! i look forward to meeting you Robert. give me a call sometime. 572-6017 thanks, Capt. Scott


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

the crane is a blast to run. we are going tp pull it on monday and check the bottom and props and then install some safety cables. I think we will be ready to run our first load out in Jan. We are talking about basically leasing it out for folks to deploy their own reefs. Anything to keep it moving. I'll let you know when it goes back in the water. Talk to you soon.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

All the people on this forum need to try to help rastaman get this business off the ground. Pensacola has not had a reef deployment vehicle and desperatly needs a way to get some good reefs out. Here in Alabama we would love to have a permit area like the west Laars area that you all have access to. We have to go further offshore to deploy and this makes it hard for the smaller boatman. To get it expanded we have to show the Corps of Engineers that this zone is being utilized. They are doing their part by deploying rubble from the I-10 bridge. Now its time for the private sector to help! Any of you that don't have any access to heavy reef material remember that I can deliver chicken coups to him for $70.00 a peice. Where are you going to get a ready made reef delivered to the reefmaker that weighs 750 lbs. for $70.00. Put 2 together and you have a 1500 lb. ready made reef for $140.00. Leave it alone for 9 months and you will be amazed at the volume of all species that are there! Everyone lets get together and get this rolling!!!







:usaflag


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

heres 2 cents, i hope the larrs expansion happens, would make it alot more usefull for me, i like to stay with in 12mile and it needs to be a decent day for that(have a small boat) I wish you the best of luck with you new buisness though i see many a large boats going out and i believe i read somewhere(forgive me if im wrong) you can put something out for someone around $450 all said and done. the way gas is and the cost of everything that would be a good investment for a "honey hole" for yourself. i heard something about the state wanting to raise the wieght requirments for a reef, which in turn would pretty much eleminate alot of people from being able to set something out with out a service like yours.


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

we can do two coups per site for 450. We buy the coups, obtain the permits and deploy them. All you do is pay and get the numbers. We can do much larger stuff and plan to deploy a 3000 gal tank this week.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Saw you guys heading out bayou chico sat round noon or so .. impressive looking rig... 

rich


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Can you post pics of this rig to help build a little enthusiasm???


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. We went out to test the crane and other systems. Everything checked out great. Should be loading our first load this week. 

I will post some pictures. the website should be back up. www.pensacolareefbuilders.com


----------



## PensacolaReefBuilders.com (Dec 15, 2007)

Finally the site is back up.... Gotta love these hosting companies... 

www.pensacolareefbuilders.com


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe I missed it somewhere?



I surprised that you haven't posted any pix's of the barge.


----------



## fishinfool_us (Dec 4, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Sorry it took so long but we finally managed to get one up. This is the first load the RFRA ran with the barge<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Man that thing was loaded.

Wish I could have made the run but ran out of time.

It's a lovely machine but for some reason they won't let me drive.

That's fine, there's rod holders onboard for a reason.


----------



## 1923 (Oct 3, 2007)

I watched the 'Barge' headed out and was happy to see that the West Fla High School reef went out. There were several post around the end of last year asking where it was . The Barge looked very nice all fresh paint and all , I was wondering if it could push or pull another barge to increase deck space? Maybe lower the square foot price ?


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

that is a great idea, we have thought about finding a small barge to push to increase per load capacity. honestly, right now we seeing the occasional reef purchase but there is not enough of an interest to add additional cargo space. It didnt help that our website hosting company went down for two months just as we started out. We are hoping there will be more interest as the weather warms andwe get positive feedback from those who have bought reefs.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

i would think if the larrs expansion get passed it would help you out alot. heck you not asking much, most of the people i know that have a harder time catching what they want are cant go to the Edge or way the heck out there, and have to fish more public areas. Most people that are like me end up ranging out around 15mile, yes thats in the area of the present larrs but the days have to be really perfect. If it gets passed I would love to call you barge service up and put out one of those giant pyramid looking structures out 6 miles out. most people feel safe going this far out even with it being alittle rough, especially with a little boat like mine! Most people know someone or have a trailer to build a habitat on and haul it down to the barge, im sure you'll use the crane or something to unload it for us and around $100 to deploy and $35 for it to get certified and legal ( if i read it right) "walla" you'll have your own peace of paradise. yea $135 ain't nothing but it is at $3.?? a gallon and if you only had to go just a few miles out........and I mean dammm look at the size of those things there huge!!!!

people stuck up for us and convinced the state to stand against the feds for our fisherys if we want to make them feel its worth the scolding they take for it maybe we all should try to fight to utalize thier area of control and maybe. Hope I didn't derail your thread too much, i would love to have the #s to some huge structure like that, I just don't have the confidence or skills to travel far enough yet to utalize your services, maybe it will pass soon so we can deploy closer in. Im sure the divecharters and inshore charter guys would be all over the oppurtunity to expand thier marketable oppertunities by utalizing YOUR barge service when it passes.


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks for your thoughts. certainly if we could deploy closer it may bring the price down. Of course, right now if a bunch of you put a group of reefs together at RFRA and had enough to fill the barge up you could do it for 200 a person. That is kind of what the RFRA was hoping would happen. They have the materials and the stagin area. Now that there is a reasonably priced way to get the reefs deployed all a person needs is a little time to build the reefs.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

if i built one of those giant pyramids like on the front of the barge, what are you asking(roughly and not to be held too, my description is not good) to haul out in a range of 14miles roughly. if you dont mind posting. Getting braiver every time out, found myself WAY past my so called limit of 12 miles( it was sooooo calm last sunday and every few milesI creeped out spelled even better aj action!! It was like crack I guess,I couldn't stop!! I could cruize around at over40mph ended up 19miles out!!!)


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

just to say, . Thank you for trying to start this service in our area.


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

legal hookin.....to answer your question. we could permit and deploy it for about $200.09 if it went with another load.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you, hope people take advantage of your buisness(including myself)


----------

